# this old delta band saw came with my house, worth fixing?



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

bought an old house, guy had some stuff in the basement and he offered to leave the tools just so he didnt have to get rid of them, I said no problem. I got a 90s ish craftsman radial arm saw that Im a bit indifferent on. but this was more intriguing...

All I know is that I plugged it in and flipped a switch and it didnt really sound great, sounded like a short in the switch gang box, but nothing more happened other than that pop.

Before I go nuts tracing the wires, is this something worth rehabbing? will I spend a fortune replacing the motor and who knows what else for parts that arent available?

pictures got shrunk, but I see no model number on the saw itself, the motor is gen elec model 27468, pat Dec 22 1925


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Assuming nothing is wrong with the frame then yes, it's worth it. Guide rollers/thrust bearings/tires, etc. can be replace easily enough if needed. The motor can even be replaced for way less than buying an equivalent sized new bandsaw, if the motor is bad. Likely just wiring, though. While you're at it, you might want to wire the rotation correctly so the belt doesn't have to be twisted. Unless, that is, he did that so he wouldn't have to get the right size belt and then switched rotation on the motor. Either way, it's a decent saw.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I love those old Deltas. Yours is much older than mine, I'm guessing late 40's early 50's. The basic design hasn't changed much. Definitley worth the effort. As for the motor a 5.4 amp 1/4 hp won't give you good performance. 3/4 hp bare minimum, preferably 1 hp. Keep us updated how it goes.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

That saw is a piece of junk and worth nothing....to help you out I'll take it off your hands! :laughing:. Seriously, that can be a nice saw...get a motor that turns in the proper direction to eliminate the figure 8 in the belt, clean it up, tune it and make it useful.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

deleted, double post....sorry


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

That looks like it could be a decent saw. I'm with Joe, get a 1 hp motor (1725 RPM) and you won't be sorry. 

Paul


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The motor looks like a washing machine motor to me and underpowered. Other than replacing that it should fix up nicely. I wouldn't use less than 3/4 HP on a bandsaw, more if you re-saw.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks for the input, Ill probably wait till the winter since its an inside project, but Ill keep it around and get it working then!


----------



## amiturewoodbutcher (Mar 23, 2010)

bauerbach said:


> thanks for the input, Ill probably wait till the winter since its an inside project, but Ill keep it around and get it working then!


I restored one just like this a couple years ago. Went through it, Replaced bearings,new guides and tires. New motor bearings as well. Did a total tear down, stripped, primed and used high quality automotive paint. All for less than $250 including saw price. These are workhorses. It's a keeper for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Whelp, cheapest 14 inch saw i can find is $350 when its on sale, and thats a harbor freight one. Cost to rehab yours? Depends what the issue is. If its just a short somewhere, about 20 cents worth of time. Even if its a new motor, you can find those in the $100 range. Rehabing is nearly always worth it in my opinion, especially tools from ye olden days that were actually built to work. If you dont want to go through the hassle yourself im sure theres many a person willing to take it off your hands, myself included. Looking forward to seeing the restoration


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Check this post http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=163
It is definitely worth the effort to fix up.


----------



## Bob Vaughan (Oct 29, 2008)

That's a rather rare and sought after Delta 768 10" saw discontinued when WWII started. The upper wheel cover has been re-drilled so the machine can take a department store 80" blade instead of the 74" originally intended for that saw. Shiny from China it isn't.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

*yes !*


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

It's really not worth your time and effort.:no: Let me know where you live and I will come pick it up and take it off you hands. :laughing:

Really, I just finished restoring one that was in worse shape then this one. Once done it's one sweet saw. Bearings and a few misc. parts and your good to go.

Good luck.

Charlie


----------



## Bob Vaughan (Oct 29, 2008)

That little saw should be considered a downsized Delta 14" saw. The table, trunnions, guides, upper wheel carriage are all interchangeable with the USA-made Delta 14" saws. That makes most wear parts very readily available.

What makes that little saw so good is that it will tension and run .025" thick hardened-edge, flex back industrial blades just like larger saws. Put that thick of a blade on the current crop of pint-size saws and the saw will nearly collapse before tension is achieved. Most "consumer" grade band saws that size take a .020 and narrower blade that has teeth that don't last worth spit.

The machine is very rigid because its frame and many components are made of good old USA-made cast iron.

If you're looking for a small footprint bandsaw, the 768 is about as good as they get. Its well worth putting on a good 1/2 HP ball bearing motor and switch.

From a 1939 catalog


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Wow!*

Hi!
*Restore it for sure! *
I (Vinny) helped a friend restore one he got at estate sale several years ago...he never looked back!
It's got to be one of the best old arn BS's ever made :smile:!
Enjoy! Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## palmbeachkingston (Nov 20, 2012)

Restore it!!! That thing is great!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I didn't see much that needed rebuilding. Put some new tires on it and tune it up. Sand down the top and adjust the thrust bearings and guides.

It looks just like mine.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> The motor looks like a washing machine motor to me and underpowered. Other than replacing that it should fix up nicely. I wouldn't use less than 3/4 HP on a bandsaw, more if you re-saw.


It's the same motor I have on mine. Bet the hp rating today would be around 1hp. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Bob Vaughan said:


> That's a rather rare and sought after Delta 768 10" saw discontinued when WWII started. The upper wheel cover has been re-drilled so the machine can take a department store 80" blade instead of the 74" originally intended for that saw. Shiny from China it isn't.


I think the redrilled cover is to raise the cover to get more clearance for cutting. The second picture shown the wheel still in place for the 74" and I don't think the tensioner will raise it that much.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

If I have this, I will restore this. Let us know if you start the restoration, so we could help you out where to find parts. Good luck!


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

poking around at it in the basement, looks like its all in good shape, Im going to rewire it and see if the motor will work, but as I suspect not, would this be a suitable option? http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G2527..._indust_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0YFVCCWXPXD4JXBNECBA

Ive looked on craigslist, and my search criteria may be lacking, but Im not finding any suitable used motors.

just found this... sound suitable

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/4500469038.html


----------



## Bart Leetch (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't get anything less than 1/2 HP 1/2"-5/8" shaft 1725 RPM reversible so you can match the drive direction if need be. If you can see the motor run & know it's turning the right direction non reversible is ok. Anything less than 1/2 HP is to small. I run a 1/2 HP on my 12" saw & 1 1/2 HP on y 14" saw with riser block.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-horsepower-compressor-duty-motor-67842-8287.html

Same price range, quadruple the horsepower. Pick one up and let me know how well it works, I've been curious. Beyond that, try checking CL for old tile saws or table saws. My area they're pretty common and relatively cheap. Could pick one up and yank the parts. Beyond that, if you want to get really fancy you could find a way to wire a treadmill motor into it, get the horsepower and variable speed, could be a good thing to look into if you're at all interested in cutting metals and the like


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Bauerbach. 
A good reason to have your general location listed, is in case a member might have a motor available for your saw. I know I have a stash of extra motors.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

ok... good news? the motor runs. I pulled out the switch, and everything looked ok, but I cleaned it up and tried it again, bam, motor came on.

But, the motor obviously runs the wrong way. so... I opened up the junction box on the motor, nothing but some spring loaded brushes that face some sort of commutator. I havent tried opening the motor casing, but is there anything in there that I could tweak to reverse the rotation? Or are old motors like this just hardwired to run 1 way forever?


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

well, that may be a moot point, as I cannot get the motor open in any case. I removed the 4 pin bolts easy enough. after that... yeah. I have no leverage to pry anything open, I dont even know where the joint is to be honest, I assume it must be hidden at the edge of the center band ring, but I dont know which side of that ring.

Kinda thinking the easiest way would be to just mount a board extending off the original mount and flip the physical orientation of the motor.

Yeah, the motor may be weak (depending on the accuracy of HP ratings 50 years ago), but this would get the saw working so I can decide if I want to invest in a new motor or just save to buy a better band saw. I estimate this thing might be worth $200 in good working condition, so dropping a $150 motor into it is not super appealing.


----------



## MrUnix (Mar 31, 2013)

bauerbach said:


> well, that may be a moot point, as I cannot get the motor open in any case. I removed the 4 pin bolts easy enough. after that... yeah. I have no leverage to pry anything open, I dont even know where the joint is to be honest, I assume it must be hidden at the edge of the center band ring, but I dont know which side of that ring.


Secure the motor to something and smack the end of the shaft with a wooden mallet or soft faced hammer.. alternatively, a piece of wood and a dead blow hammer. Just tap it enough to get the end bell to separate a bit and not mushroom the end of the shaft.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not sure this is worth fixing... I need a 57" belt... which finding belts by length seems a much taller order than I would have guessed. but the 56" one I found is 25 bucks... throw in a new blade and perhaps $100-$150 for a new motor soon. some paint and my time. I feel like Im in for $200 easy. And then I get to find out what other issues it might have...

Sell the thing for $75 on CL, put in an extra $100 bucks and I get a jet 10" band saw shiny in box with a fence, miter slots, avail replacement parts, ect. Or a 14" craftsman 1hp for $360... sounds pretty tempting over putting $200 into this thing...

Im into a project, but I feel like this is a bad investment... can someone convince me othewise?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

bauerbach said:


> I'm not sure this is worth fixing... I need a 57" belt... which finding belts by length seems a much taller order than I would have guessed. but the 56" one I found is 25 bucks... throw in a new blade and perhaps $100-$150 for a new motor soon. some paint and my time. I feel like Im in for $200 easy. And then I get to find out what other issues it might have...
> 
> Sell the thing for $75 on CL, put in an extra $100 bucks and I get a jet 10" band saw shiny in box with a fence, miter slots, avail replacement parts, ect. Or a 14" craftsman 1hp for $360... sounds pretty tempting over putting $200 into this thing...
> 
> Im into a project, but I feel like this is a bad investment... can someone convince me othewise?


Here's a bit of convincing: generally, the older the tool is the better built it is. Obviously there are limitations here, but that's a general rule that's been successful to me. Beyond that, repairing the old saw will give you very intimate knowledge of how it works, which, for me at any rate, leads to getting better results from said tool


----------



## Bob Vaughan (Oct 29, 2008)

bauerbach said:


> I'm not sure this is worth fixing... I need a 57" belt... which finding belts by length seems a much taller order than I would have guessed. but the 56" one I found is 25 bucks...


http://www.biedlers-belts.com/gates-a55-belt.html

The best way to determine that machine's superiority is to closely examine the other two options you are considering, but that has to be done in person and not through internet sales photos. If they still both seem as good or better in your opinion, then go for it. You'll be gratified at how quickly that saw will sell for $75.00.

Wish I lived closer. I'd have a chance at owning two of those saws instead of one.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

well I was mad yesterday that lowes and HD sold no such belts, and had the gaul to charge 30-40 bucks for the 46" belts they did sell.

I went on ebay last night and hopefully did not waste 8 bucks on a 56" belt. I went an inch shorter figuring its much easier to raise the motor than to lower it.

Ill sink 8 bucks to see what happens. I cant find many 74" blades, but it seems 72.5 is an unusual, but obtainable blade size that will fit.


----------



## MrUnix (Mar 31, 2013)

Tractor Supply has Kevlar belts in pretty much any size you would need for around $13.. or you can get a link belt from HF for about $20. Blades will need to be purchased regardless of which saw you have, the old Delta or a shiny new import. And you say you got the motor running (apparently just a bad connection?) so what else is needed?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

bauerbach said:


> snip
> 
> Yeah, the motor may be weak (depending on the accuracy of HP ratings 50 years ago), but this would get the saw working so I can decide if I want to invest in a new motor or just save to buy a better band saw. I estimate this thing might be worth $200 in good working condition, so dropping a $150 motor into it is not super appealing.


The HP ratings of motors 50 years ago were generally under-rated in comparison to todays ratings. I have replaced newer 1.5 HP motors with older 3/4 HP motors and got better performance.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

MrUnix said:


> Tractor Supply has Kevlar belts in pretty much any size you would need for around $13.. or you can get a link belt from HF for about $20. Blades will need to be purchased regardless of which saw you have, the old Delta or a shiny new import. And you say you got the motor running (apparently just a bad connection?) so what else is needed?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


Well I have to build a platform to flip the motor around the other direction so it spins the right way, but thats just a scrap of wood and a few bolts. I may try tapping the output shaft to open it up, but I fear whether I would get it back together after that. a little extension platform is quicker, if not less aesthetically pleasing.

Once its running, who knows, bearings, alignment, maybe the motor burns itself out in 5 minutes. so I just dont want to spend much money till I have a few cuts and prove it works before I pretty anything up.


----------



## MrUnix (Mar 31, 2013)

If the machine was at one time running with the belt crossed like that, then I'd just go with it.. Doesn't matter as long as you can start making sawdust. And I doubt seriously that opening up the motor will get you anywhere regarding changing the rotation, as that is usually always done at the motor junction box, not internally.

Alignment is required on all saws, even new ones. Bearings are a quick and relatively cheap ordeal should you need them. I think I paid about $40 total to replace all the bearings in my Delta 14" saw, and they are dirt simple to replace and only require a couple of hand tools. 1/2HP motors can be found pretty cheap on Craigslist should you burn up the one you have.

If I had the choice between spending under $100 for a solid Delta BS or plunking down over $300 for a shiny new imported sheet metal and plastic one, I think it would be a pretty easy decision :yes:

Of course, this all depends on if you really want or need a bandsaw.. you didn't start this by going out and looking for one, so it might just be better to just get it running and then unload it on Craigslist.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Ive never had a bandsaw, I would say that its slot has always been filled by a jigsaw for me. But that comes with some major limitations. When the prior owner said he'd be willing to leave it, I was pretty excited about it. The old belt was in need of desperate replacement. extremely frayed, rubber flapping, nylon hanging out, belts showing. So it needed replacing anyway, probably because its been rubbing against itself for 60 years  There are 3 blades sitting around, 1 much beefier than the rest, no idea what mileage they have on them, other than to say the beefy one is still coiled up so it may well be new. 

but you are right, I wasnt LOOKING for a bandsaw, if I had $400 burning a hole in my pocket, I would have sooner looked for a planer than a bandsaw I think. but my mind gets away from me sometimes.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

bauerbach said:


> well I was mad yesterday that lowes and HD sold no such belts, and had the gaul to charge 30-40 bucks for the 46" belts they did sell.
> 
> I went on ebay last night and hopefully did not waste 8 bucks on a 56" belt. I went an inch shorter figuring its much easier to raise the motor than to lower it.
> 
> Ill sink 8 bucks to see what happens. I cant find many 74" blades, but it seems 72.5 is an unusual, but obtainable blade size that will fit.


Here's more info about the saw:
http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/delta-10-inch-band-saw-no-768-1937.html

You can get new tires from Suffolk machinery, you may use 1/2-HP Marathon motor , and get customized band saw blade, so length wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

belt came this week, but I had other projects going on this weekend, only got a little time with it. Fixed the issue with the motor spinning the wrong way and long as I had it apart, I cleaned and painted the motor with some spray I had left over.

Belt fits well enough, might need to add another spacer on the motor mount, but the belt will stretch anyway I figure. Need to cut down the wood it seems, little longer than required.

I have to rewire it because the existing wire is not long enough to reach the new motor position. Ill do that this week I suspect, then try to get it running, prove that it will cut wood then tear it down for a good cleaning/painting.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Got it wired today, runs, though its very loud... just generally alot of rattle and vibration. But it did cut wood.

the carriage or slide, or whatever its called, that holds the upper wheel and slides up and down for tension is all but frozen, I needed a hammer to tap it down to fit the blade on it. Im going to tear it down for cleaning and Ill have to give that some TLC to hopefully ease the fit so it slides like it should.


----------



## Bart Leetch (Jan 28, 2012)

Probably when you get it cleaned up it my be a good idea to lubricate it with graphite so the dust won't stick to it.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

bauerbach said:


> Got it wired today, runs, though its very loud... just generally alot of rattle and vibration. But it did cut wood.
> 
> the carriage or slide, or whatever its called, that holds the upper wheel and slides up and down for tension is all but frozen, I needed a hammer to tap it down to fit the blade on it. Im going to tear it down for cleaning and Ill have to give that some TLC to hopefully ease the fit so it slides like it should.


Sounds like you're almost there! Are you going to put new paint on it?


----------



## pv74 (Oct 30, 2014)

Stumbled across this thread and thought I would add my 2 cents.
I'm in the process of restoring a Delta 768 right now...and it's a basket case compared to yours. 

What you have stumbled upon is quite possibly the best 10" bandsaw ever produced. It's worth far than $75 and NO, it's not a bad investment...not at all...and you have the more desirable cast iron wheels. 

I would at least replace the bearings if I were you. ND87016 and ND87502 available from Accurate Bearing. 
Some AC motors have leads for reversing the direction, some don't. A reputable motor shop should be able to help you out. You should be able to locate a decent 1725 RPM motor for that saw fairly easily. 1/3 to 1/2 horse should do fine. 

Here is the manual with the parts breakdown.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/1883.pdf

Also, swing by OWWM.org...it's full of information and support on older machines.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

appreciate the info, its still sitting in the back room waiting for me. Weathers getting cold so Ill get to it soon!


----------

